# Your photos show that the property was not overgrown. Return to the property and



## probog (Oct 2, 2012)

5 Brothers. Someone's been smoking crack...


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Return to the property and what?


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

And trim at your own cost. Yup that is a typcial 5 bros thing. The entire house could be engulfed in shrubs/vines/trees, but in their eyes it should all be done for the allowable.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

My bad romance with 5 Brothers was that tree trimming was not part of an initial lawn service.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

when working for 5 brothers you will get screwed repeatedly until you tire of it.

This is what they do.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

I bet there are a few contractors on here that would trim them for about 25 bones.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> I bet there are a few contractors on here that would trim them for about 25 bones.


I've been waiting for one to say "I love 5 bros they are my favorite client" every time one of these posts comes up someone tries to defend the company in question.

What they don't seem to understand is today you may have a good relationship with the Bros but it's only a matter of days until this is your post.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

craigslist hack said:


> i've been waiting for one to say "i love 5 bros they are my favorite client" every time one of these posts comes up someone tries to defend the company in question.
> 
> What they don't seem to understand is today you may have a good relationship with the bros but it's only a matter of days until this is your post.



i luv 5 brothers cuz i don't work for them...fixed.


----------



## probog (Oct 2, 2012)

I called Connie my rep (for this week anyways) after resending pics and requiring her to explain what overgrown is if this was not. I had bid as over allowable. She said alright just return and cut grass and wait on approval. I will be paid as a recut. Been going to a few of their recuts lately that look like IYM's. Hav been NSF initials that are poorly done. I know better than to "just do it". Bid as over allowable submit mucho pics. This is the first one that they tried to get m to do for the allowable. Not.
PS Take a minute and pause to remember the 6000-10000 military who perished 70 yrs ago taking Normandy beach.


----------

